# Hard reset, reset les paramètres ?



## benj007 (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà je me demandais si un hard reset de l'ipad (bouton home et bouton d'allumage enfonces en même temps pendant quelques secondes) était censé réinitialiser certains paramètres ? Car suite a un hard reset mon iPad a redémarrer normalement avec la pomme en fond mais également une barre de progression vers la fin du reboot et des paramètres ont été réinitialisés suite a cela. Ça ne le fait normalement jamais j'ai réessayé plusieurs fois depuis et j'ai toujours le reboot normal sans paramètres remis a zéro suite au hard reset, ce qui me semble être la réaction normale.

Avez vous une idée de ce qui a pu se passer ? Peut être ai je fais une autre manip par inadvertance ce qui aurait causé un autre type de reset ?

Merci d'avance et bonne journée !!


----------

